# begginer to intermediate training routine



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

This routine is the one I used when I first started out and has proved very successful for the many lads I've trained since.

Train following the routine below 3 times a week allowing at least 1 days rest between for example mon,wed,fri:

1 Squats

2 calf raises

3 benchpress

4 lat pulldowns, bentover rows or chins

5 shoulder press (first set infront of head second behind alternate on third)

6 bicep curls

7 tricep extensions

You should do 3 sets of each exercise for 8-12 reps. So for each exercise you need to find the weight which will allow you to complete 8 reps with maximum effort, never put the weight down until you have tried for one more rep and failed this is known as training to positive failiure, it is these last 1 or 2 reps that will force the muscle to grow hence the phrase no pain no gain. Now wait 2 mins and reduce the weight by approx 10% then do your second set again to total positive failiure. You should always lower the bar under control and not let it drop down as this will reduce the effectiveness of the exercise and increase the risk of injury.

Now immediately you complete the second set reduce the weight down by 50 percent and do your third set again 8-12 reps to total positive failiure but this time count 4 seconds as you lower the bar. Now wait 5 mins then move on to the next exercise/bodypart.

When you can do 12 reps with the weight increase the weight by 10% this should reduce your reps back down to 8.

Keep a training diary listing weight and reps this way it is easy to see your progress and this helps keep you motivated.

so an example would be:-

Bench Press

You would do your first set with say 50kg wait 2 mins whilst waiting reduce the weight down to 45kg do your second set then immediately reduce the weight down to 25kg for the third slow set.

This may not seem like alot of training, the routine should only take just over an hour but believe me this is one time when less is more. The biggest mistake newbies make is over training. Your muscle must be trained then rested then they will recover and only when all of this has taken place will they GROW if you train again too soon they will not have time to grow and you will make no progress.

This routine is for guy's who are not using steroids and please try to train naturally for the first 2-3 years, you will make good gains and in the long run this will give you a solid foundation of quality muscle. Then when you plateau you can start on the gear.

If you are using steroids then you could add maybe 1 extra slow set (repeat instruction for 3rd set) for each exercise.

Any qyuestions ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Man

Thats quailty.... its great!

Let me tell you about me training plan:

*Mondy*

- ABS ( warm up )

- Chest

- Triceps

- Abs

Tuesday off

*Wendesday*

- Abs ( warm up )

- Up&Lower Back

- Biceps

- Abs

Thurday off

*Friday*

- Abs

- Neck

- Shoulders

- Abs

=================

Sat & Sun ... working!! :?

=================

That's what I usually do... which is not effective but trying to change my plan and I am sure you could help me 

By the way, I am using creating and protaing which didnt have any great possitive effect or is it because im not doing it the way it should be...


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Got legs??


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

lol...

sure I got legs... but never done it.. once I did squat but never again!

I think I should start doing my legs too...

So what about the training plan I got... needs to change!!

-------

BuCki


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

less abs and more legs on friday

squats are one of the best exercises in your arsenal i think the saying is "you aint squat if you can't squat"

if you really don't like squatting other good leg exercises are:

calf raises

lunges

leg press

leg curl


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi

Yeah mate... I used to do those exercises u mentioned but thought you MUST do squat, thats Y i was wondering... cos I dont really like it!!

So legs, would be enough to do 1 time a week?!

Read it somewhere that ONE BODY PART should be trained once a week, correckt!?

Is it cos of the rest... to give chance to grow or why!?

I mean... if you do e.g Chest on Monday.. then tuest. off... wendesday something else... thurdasy off.. friday legs etc... sat & sun working.. then Monday chest again... hmmm seems too less or am I wrong!?

Thanks mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

is this the training plan you were telling me about?

if so do all exercises on the same day 3 times per week?

cheers

steven -o


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

thats the one steven yes, do all exercises in the same workout 3 days a week allowing 1 days rest between them. should suit you down to the ground bud


----------



## volatile (Oct 27, 2008)

garilla, are you sure 48 hours is enough time for the muscles to recover?

I get DOMS for normally 2 - 4 days, surely this isnt good training whilst having DOMS?

I was always told to train each muscle group once per week, am I missing something ? 

Plz mate, get back to me

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

training each muscle group once per week is is split training routine whereby each muscle group recieves a "higher" amount of total sets and therefore need more time to repair and recover.

However, a split routine a far too much for beginners and some intermediates as the muscles are not developed enough to withstand the volume.

A routine like garrys is perfect and you wil see far better gains using his routine at a beginner/intermediate level

J


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

what jason just said, lol


----------



## volatile (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, gonna give that routine a try, just a quick question, am I pushing until absolute faliure on the positive? with each of the 3 sets per body part?

Cheers guys


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

yes, thats right mate.

let me know how ye get on


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

i wanna try something new so am going to give garrys a shot.

at the moment i'm doing

chest

legs

back

shoulders

arms

over a 5 day split which i have always liked as its intence and quick. i get tired easy and dont wanna be spending long peroids of time in the gym.

but if i only need to go 3 times a week then i dont mind putting a bit more time in

might also bump up some of the sets after a couple of weeks as i'm on a cycle

let you know how i get on

Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

sam for u i'd say bump the sets up to 5 last 2 slow and maybe split the routine up


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

> sam for u i'd say bump the sets up to 5 last 2 slow and maybe split the routine up


ok mate when you say break it up what would you recomend?

also i like training heavy to light with a quick very light warm up set


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

1 legs and chest

2 shoulders and triceps

3 back and biceps

then 2 days off but depends how quick you recover from your training


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

roger that im on it

let you know how i get on after a few weeks or so

Cheers G

Sam


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

hi Garrilla

I introduced myself as i newby on the site the other day.

I havent weight trained for 6 years.got divorced & started a new job 12 hr shifts 4 days on 4 days off.I am looking at planning a routine & diet to get rid ov some excess weight & put on & harden up & build muscle tissue.

I saw the routine you did, which is something i started with many years ago.

I dont think a will be able to do this sort of routine because off my shift work, is there any routine a could do over 4 days with 4 days rest as i work 12 hr shifts 8 till 8 days & nights & it takes me from 1hr to 1hr 30mins to get to work,so i dont have any time for training while working for the 4 days while on shift.

any help or advice would be much appricated.


----------



## daimay1466867980 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Darren,

first of all I'm not a doctor and nor a personal trainer

but what I would plan if I was in your shoes is a kind of routine like this.

(speaking about the 4 days you can train)

day one : abdominal in your warm up, chest, shoulders, triceps, calves

(not too heavily, high number of reps with 70% maximum of your power)

day two : Back, Biceps, legs

(not too heavily, high number of reps with 70% maximum of your power)

"not heavilyy" because you wouldn't have time enough to rest well

but notice that in this way what you train in one day has not been stressed the day before

day three: same pattern as the day one (an heavy one)

day four : same pattern as the day four (an heavy one )

and now have a four days of rest ;O))

Notice again: When you train both your chest and your deltoids

then your triceps are surely warm and has been involved,

so you don't need to work so long on them.

The same happens when you train biceps after you've trained your back.

So... to sum up, the first two days it's like a sort of pumping days

and the second two days are heavy training days,

as you're going to rest four days.

Hope this could give you an idea

and hope you don't mind if my English is not perfect ;O)

bye


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

ok write iv been training for under a year i made ok progress i think from what i was. iv just moved from a full body to a split about a 2 weeks ago how do i no if im ready for a split do i look like im ready for a split routine from my photos in my profile thanks


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

One concern I have with the routine suggested by the OP is that it encourages you to do your first set for each exercise with such a heavy weight that you are likely to get to muscle failure after only 8 reps!

I could be wrong here, but I would advise extreme caution. To avoid injury use low weight warm up sets first.

Am I being over cautious or have I got a fair point?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

kinda why i dont do a heaviest set..

people like pyramiding cos it gives them an excuse to do less reps with more weight(always 10kg increments lol)

other than that garrilla stuff is sound..

i still see hiim occasionally at my place..


----------

